# How do you stop something from downloading?



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

How do you stop something from downloading once you have clicked download on the kindle fire hd?.  I clicked download on an app 2 days ago that seems to be stalled out.  Under notifications it still shows it downloading but getting no where.  How do I go about canceling the download?  I have tried shutting down my kindle for a fresh start but it still shows it. 

Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tapped on the notification line to see if that does anything?

Have you tried going back to the app icon in that section and tapping there again? A tap and hold may give you options.

Oh, and make sure wireless is on and you have a good signal. . . . . . (kind of a 'duh', but maybe worth mentioning -- I know sometimes I forget that WiFi isn't _everywhere_  )


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you tapped on the notification line to see if that does anything? - yes

Have you tried going back to the app icon in that section and tapping there again?  A tap and hold may give you options. - yes

Oh, and make sure wireless is on and you have a good signal. - yes


----------

